
MacBook Pro 2017 getting hot while charging via left hand side USB-C port - ikromin
https://www.igorkromin.net/index.php/2018/08/25/macbook-pro-2017-getting-hot-while-charging-via-left-hand-side-usb-c-port/
======
bgdkbtv
I mainly use left hand port for charging and also noticed that the laptop
would get hot to the touch when charging. This, in addition to heating due to
workload makes the computer a bit unpleasant to the touch.

~~~
ikromin
Have you also found that right-hand ports don't make it heat up?

~~~
bgdkbtv
I haven’t tried that to tell you for sure, but will today and come back to
you.

~~~
ikromin
Thanks!

~~~
bgdkbtv
Had 2 working days to observe temperature when charging and under load, and
the machine gets noticeable hot when charging using both sides.

Probably unnoticeable difference to touch, but thermometer will give more
accurate results, like the article points out.

~~~
ikromin
Thanks for checking up on this. I hope newer models won't have this issue.

